# Skin making me depressed :(



## xtiffineyx (Sep 29, 2008)

Well here's the deal. I have been breaking out since I was 15. I'm constantly broke out on my chin ONLY. I never break out anywhere else. 

I take very good care of my skin, but in 6 years, nothing has helped. I don't know what to do. They'll be sometimes I'll think it's clearing up, then BAM 5 more zits appear. I've tried proactive, it didn't do anything for me. I use Neutrogena Oil Control Acne wash at night, and clean and clear oxygenating face scrub in the morning. I also use Benzaclin Gel EVERY NIGHT. I never ever skip my skin routine, but still, nothing helps!

I don't know what to do. I figured by 21 my skin would start improving, not getting worse! My skin is all pigmented and scarred from being broke out constantly for 6 years =((

And I can't go to the dermatologist because I have no insurance. So that's not an option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry you are having so much trouble.  Breakouts on the chin are normally due to hormones.  Birth control could help if you aren't already taking it.  Is acne genetic in your family?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry...Glad I saw your last line that was going to be my suggestion... Or maybe you could just start a lil side savings so you can go see the dermatologist. I'm sure they are going to have the best advice as far as treatment for your particular skin problem. Have you tried proactive..I have heard it works wonders ...But I do not know first hand because I have not personally used it but my sister in law swears by it and she had terrible acne prior to using it..But she did say once she stops using it...it comes right back.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies girls! Yes I tried proactive, it was horrible! And I tried it for almost 6 months with absolutely NO improvement with it...

I'm already taking ortho-tricyclen lo. I get those big painful cyst like zits on my chin, right now I have three that popped up in the last 12 hours and they hurt like no other.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you really need to see if you can perhaps go to a dermatologist that will perhaps make payment arrangements...It may be something other than just acne and that is why nothing seems to work....You may need an antibiotic or something that treats you from inside. I hope it gets better.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm one of those people that Pro-Activ didn't really work for either. I had frequent breakouts with it and my skin became extremely oily after I started using it. I used it for almost four years too.
I have yet to find the holy grail face product, honestly. However, I have gotten some really great products off of this site: Ariva Skin Care and Day Spa
I got a Dermalogica skin kit and a really good Ahava soap from there.

I have skin issues myself, I will go a few days where my face really starts to clear up and also have the same problem as you, BAM, a few more pop up! It's so frustrating. For me, I know I have a good deal to do with my face because there are a lot of times I get lazy and don't take my makeup off before bed but I've been washing my face off at night with the Ahava soap and using salicylic acid or benzoyl peroxide gels on my face as spot treaments before bed.
I hate to slather makeup on my face to cover my scars and blemishes but honestly if I spend a good 10 minutes doing my foundation/powder/concealer I feel so much better and I can barely see my imperfections.

I know I'm not much help here, but don't feel down on yourself because you're one of many that suffers from this and you are not alone


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 29, 2008)

Go to a Lush store (Lush.com) and ask for a sample of Coal Face. See how that works for you. I use it when I break out...but it can be used daily for oily skin.


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 29, 2008)

I feel your pain. I've struggled with acne from the time I was 11. It started lessened when I was about 17. Since then I get occasional breakouts, which only consist of cystic acne. I know how bad they hurt. I suffer from ovarian cysts and have gone from birth control bill to birth control pill. I just recently switched to the nuvaring and it has helped w/ the acne somewhat. I went to the derm. for years with absolutely no luck(acne is genetic and unfortunately my father suffered from it horribly, I as well). Honestly the only thing that has ever worked for me is .01% Hyrdocortisone cream. 

Back story- I had a horrible reaction to a benadryl based medicine(I'm allergic to benadryl). My face got severe dry patches. The Dr. recommended  I use just regular .01% hydrocortisone cream(it's like $1.50 at Target) like I would my moisturizer. So for about a week I applied the cream til the dry patches were gone. I noticed that during that time period I never had a breakout at all. 

This is coming from someone who has tried everything out there. Prescription/OTC. I tried it all. Using the cream before bed about 5 days a week has improved my skin immensely. No more cystic acne and my skin is super soft.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 14, 2008)

the best thing for cystic acne is retin-a. you don't need to go to a dermatologist for it, but you do need a perscription. it's worth it, though.

i've had acne for a long time, too and it would get better once in a while but then come back ten times worse. it went away completely for a while until i had an allergic reaction to an antibiotic i was taking for strep throat and then i started getting cystic acne. hurt like HELL. i used full coverage foundation and concealer, but i was still self concious about it.

my doctor perscribed me retin-a and it worked like a dream. it sucks while you're using it because it dries your skin out and your skin will peel (which is kind of hard to manage) but once you're through the six week treatment, your skin will be flawless.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with whoever said chin pimples are usually hormonal.. 
I used to get milia on&around my chin, here's what helped me.

-EXFOLIATION. It saved my skin. For real. Not too harsh, and def. not too often.
-2 of the skincare products we sell at Bare Escentuals. I'm totally not trying to go push the company because I work for it, but these 2 made my skin so much better... The nighttime revival treatment helped because it exfoliates ( organic soil mineral concentrate, I just enjoy saying that) and has french green clay which sucks all the junk out of your pores. Then the blemish therapy we have is good, it has sulfer and tea tree oil... Neither of these are too harsh so they def. wont make the redness any worse.

Now for you, I'm not big on Neutrogina or Clean&Clear. I don't like their ingredients, because in my opinion they're very drying. &Are you using a moisturizer? If not, then go get one. Make sure it's not oil based, a gel would probably be ideal. 

I've had a ton of customers tell me they've tried proactive... At best, it worked for them temporarily then things just went down hill- and that's best case.. I really haven't had anyone tell me they liked it.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 14, 2008)

I have the exact same skin care. A million of different skincare brands have not solved my problem. It is just my chin area, with big angry zits, i dont have acne anywhere else.


----------



## Korms (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStarryEyedX* 

 
_I'm not big on Neutrogina or Clean&Clear._

 
I totally agree with you on this one.  I used to use all the Clean & Clear products when I was having a bad time with really bad, painful spots and looking back I think it made it worse!  Because C&C products are so drying my face was producing more oil to over compensate which in turn created more spots!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't have insurance either, and for me it's $70 each visit. I told my derm. that I can't afford to go every month, nor do I need to. When it's something like your skin, makeup/clothes/anything else can be put on hold. For cystic acne they will give you cortizone shots, which is included in my bill. Just call around and say 'I don't have insurance, how much is this going to be?'


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 14, 2008)

I feel your pain, I'm 22 and am costantly breaking out along my jaw line and chin. Its a real bummer, I have all this lovely makeup but no matter what I try, I always have bad skin underneath. I have ordered the proactiv kit but haven't received it yet. IMHO I don't think its going to be my miracle cure, but I figure its worth a try.

Good luck at finding something that helps!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been fighting acne in one form or another since I was about 9... I'm 23 now, and my dermatologist seemed to think I'd outgrow it, but no such luck yet. I've tried all kinds of prescription topicals and antiobiotics, and all sorts of OTC skincare lines, but nothing that will keep me clear 100% of the time. It's frustrating, especially when what has been working for me for years just quits, despite no changes in my routine or face makeup. I think mine is hormonal, and also my pores just clog like it's nobody's business. Proactiv has worked the best for me, and I need constant exfoliation so that junk doesn't end up clogging my pores. Good luck finding something that works... I'm right there with ya!


----------



## aimee (Oct 15, 2008)

you can go to a dermatologist and tell them you pay right after but it can get expensive

i cant really help you because i have the same problem since im 17 and im 28  now......i switched my skin care routine again and my skin cleared up for 5 days then it got worse again cuz i think my skin was in shock (because of the product changes) and cleared up and then got back to the normal worse condition again....it sucks


----------



## Sparxx (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I'm one of those people that Pro-Activ didn't really work for either._

 
The reason I have TERRIBLE scarring on my face is because of proactive! I used it for a few months and it caused cysts on my face. My face was always in so much pain and red too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Proactive ruined my skin


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 26, 2008)

Proactiv did NOTHING for me either! I too get breakouts on my chin only. I used to get deep painful cystic acne all the time on my chin, at one point it was so bad my entire chin was just red and looked horrible. I still have some scars but it has improved recently. Maybe try Murad, that is what finally worked for me! I also recently started using differin, but I think that is prescription only but I highly reccomend the murad acne kit


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparxx* 

 
_The reason I have TERRIBLE scarring on my face is because of proactive! I used it for a few months and it caused cysts on my face. My face was always in so much pain and red too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Proactive ruined my skin_

 
Same here! I found out I was allergic to benzoyl peroxide


----------



## Chikky (Oct 27, 2008)

I was with you. The only place I ever broke out was on my chin, and that was all after I turned 20! 

The only thing that worked for me was using Aveda's Outer Peace Acne line. If you can't afford them all, at least get the small spot minimizer and/or the lotion. It worked wonders! 

Good luck!


----------



## vampwillow (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel youre pain.I've never broke out all over my face I am 26 now and still get the huge painful spots that take forever to disappear and normally by the time they have another onehas appeared.My issue is if I use something to combat that I get dry patches elsewhere.


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 27, 2008)

i can really recommend kiehls blue herbal cleanser it stopped any new cystic spots forming on my face, i've hardly had one since i started using it, i laso use clinique dramatically different moisturising gel.


----------



## stacylynne (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree w/ Tish. You really need to goto the dermalogist. Call & find out if they would have a payment plan. Explain to them, you have no health insurance. I'm sure they would make a deal with you.
Good Luck hun


----------



## Frae (Jan 8, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. I am 40 and I still have breakouts, so don't think that it's just a teenage thing. I know a 50-year-old who still gets pimples. Like you, I also tried everything and did all kinds of horrible damage to my skin, but I still got the cystic breakouts and the pimples on the surface. Birth control pills helped, and I see you are taking some. 

The only thing that has completely eliminated the cysts is good ole Retin-A. A doctor will have to prescribe it if you are in the US, but it is available outside the states without one, you just have to surf for it. Comes in many different strengths (.025%, .05%, & .10%), and it will dry out your skin and maybe even make it worse before it gets better (in approx. 6 weeks for a complete turn-around), but then your skin will be like it should have been all along - smooth and bright. Insurance might pay for the doctor visit if you had it, but it won't usually pay for the Retin-A. It's cheap anyway - about $22 for a tube that will last you 6 months. Overseas versions (tretinoin - the generic name) aren't much more, even with shipping. I'm not telling you to do that, only trying to hammer home that it's very affordable and is the only product with credited science behind it. 

I've been using Retin-A for a year, and at the lowest concentration (higher concentrations are more likely to burn the skin and not necessarily reduce the breakouts so better to start low), and my scars are less, my skin is smooth, and I only get the odd tiny pimple here and there during my period. 

Wishing you luck.


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 10, 2009)

I was the same way. My face is so messed up. I have red marks and scarring like deep scarring. I spent like $200 on dermatologist vists and the meds she prescribed me. They worked but I couldn't continue to pay that because I too do not have insurance. I was using benzoyl peroxide 5% and clindmycin phosphate gel 0.1%. I found the site acne.org and ordered the benzoyl peroxide on that site for way cheaper and for more product. It is benzoyl peroxide 2.5%. It's been working well. I'm not going to say I don't ever get pimples anymore because that is not true but I have significantly less. SOme people are not able to use benzoyl peroxide and it can be a bit drying also. I use cetaphil cream in the tube to moisturize. It doesn't break me out. I shop very carefully on what foundations and powders I use on my face. I use everyday minerals and MUFE HD. I also use prescriptives flawless or matte. They are all great. I don't believe that it breaks me out crazy. I don't use a toner because I don't find it very useful. Just makes you feel like your face is uber clean. I have been trying to save some money to see a dermatologist again or even getting insurance soon to see one so I can get treatments for my scars and red marks. There are many home remedies you can try for those also. The website acne.org is very helpful. I hope this helps!

Oh yeah and don't pop your pimples! That is where I went wrong and now my face is crazy scarred up. Ortho Tri-Cylen Lo helps too. I take that also. You can also try YAZ. I heard great things about it.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a very similar problem. Ever since I began breaking out as a teenager, I've always had breakouts on my chin in particular. Every so often I'll get a spot on my cheek/in my hairline/in my ear (boy do they hurt there!) but my chin has *always* been the main area of trouble. 

My Mum was the same and she's often suffered from really painful, large spots on her cheeks and chin during her lifetime. Sometimes they've been so painful and prominent she's been issued a course of medication by her GP to calm them down.

As I've got further out of my teens spots have happened a lot less and when they do happen they're much smaller and don't last as long but still annoying as they sit there, being difficult to conceal and leaving awful red marks behind. Things began to change 6 months ago when I changed 3 things to my beauty regimen:

1) I switched to Mary Kay's moisturising products and foundation because their products are non-comedogenic as well as hypo-allergenic. Not many cosmetics out there can say they're proven not to clog pores, but Mary Kay do. I thought "Here we go, whatever" as soon as I began using their stuff. But I kid you not within 3 days my skin felt calmer, within a week my skin looked less aggravated with redheads and by a month I hadn't seen a single redhead! Worth a try seriously. 

2) Exfoliating - every day. Not once a week, or 2-3 times a week - once a day in your evening shower or whatever. Just gently and it smoothes down the skin keeping all the dead skin cells which can harbour bacteria away from your face.

3) I investigated in some Manuka Oil & Honey cream products for my dermatitis. I've noticed that on the rare occassion when I do get a spot, if I rub the oil on my spot before I go to bed (go spare with it, it's strong and you don't need very much - literally a tiny, tiny dab!) I find it dries it out and speeds up the healing process. 

I began to use the Honey cream on my chin under my Mary Kay moisturiser and that keeps the spots at bay. Just before Christmas I suffered 2-4 spots round my mouth instead (it's almost as if because they couldn't surface on my chin they went there instead) so I rub a little Manuka Honey cream on my skin around my chin and mouth in the morning and the oil before bed. 

I still get red blemishy bits on my chin but the frequency and number of these and spots has diminished significantly for me.

HTH and GOOD LUCK! x


----------



## LoveMU (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had acne too for years.  The only thing that helped was using a retin-a cream from the dermatologist.  You can order it online, it's hard to find, but I got a website:

Discount Retin-A (Tretinoin) Online Pharmacy, Buy Retin-A (Tretinoin) Online For Only 14.47$ Per Pill, Retin-A (Tretinoin) Side Effects, Best Price For Retin-A (Tretinoin), Order No Prescription, Purchase Retin-A (Tretinoin) Low Cost Sales Without a 

I definitely would give it a shot, it is one of the most commonly prescribed by dermatologists.  At first, it made my skin flaky like hell, the acne was worse, but after a month my skin was clear.  I actually have very smooth skin now and no breakouts, it's extremely rare.  I am telling you, this is the only thing that really works and the dermatologists always prescribe it!


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

It sounds to me like you are putting too much on your skin.  When you go into overload and put all that anti oily skin stuff on your skin then mass produces oil to make up for everything you wiped off.  You need some of those oils they protect your skin and keep it hydrated to prevent future damage aka..wrinkles.  If you are constantly drying your skin out it is going to fight back.  Try using oily skin products during the day to keep the shine etc down and use something lighter and less harsh at night.  I read the other day of people who swear by Burt's Bees Garden Tomato complexion soap.  It is apparently really good for your type of skin and natural. 
Garden Tomato Complexion Soap♥-♥Burt's Bees

I was out yesterday on the search for this stuff because it looks like it could be good!!!

Also have you tried a zeno??  It breaks up the bacteria under the skins surface with heat and is supposed to make acne go away without a breakout. This is supposed to be especially good for ''cystic'' acne.  They are expensive but my friend used one and she was happy with the results.

Zeno Acne Treatment Device | The original hand-held acne treatment device

Let your skin calm down try to minimize what harsh stuff you put on it!!  If you do get whiteheads and feel the burning desire to pop them wait until they are white and ready to pop and take an extractor or a sterilized sharp object (pin) and poke it on the side not directly on top.  This will minimize scarring.  It is also a little known fact that pimples should not be ''squeezed'' together but rather ''pulled apart''  so perhaps if you feel the onset coming  on start stretching your skin.  I have tried this I don't know that is works but hey, we will try anything.   Hopefully some of this helped you and you are able to get your skin under control.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jan 23, 2009)

I tried pro active as well and i also started birth control around the same time i thought the proactive was working but realized the birth control cleared up my acne because when i stopped taking it proactive did nothing to clear up my skin.
now im using acne free severe! its amazing and completely inexpensive the whole kit was $23 at target and it came with a free full size spot treatment. the kit is 10% benzoyl peroxide the highest percentage you can get without a perscription. the best part of this product is the retinol treatment. ive been using it for 3 weeks. the pimples i had are gone and it was just that time of month and i got 2 pimples because of it. thats a major decrease from the full face breakout i would have gotten normally. 
make sure if you try it you get acne free SEVERE there is a regular formula but thats not the same kit. hope this helps ladies!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 23, 2009)

acne and makeup can be a horrible combo.

u really need to find a company that works 4 u and u need to wash every last ounce of it off b4 bed! u cant let that stuff sit in ur pores all night.


----------



## AmandDUR (Jan 23, 2009)

so i kinda just skimmed all the other posts... but someone hit on it.

you may be doing too much to your skin. for skin to be healthy it needs a balance of oils and water. some people with oily skin find their skin normalized by stripping it less and actually add IN oils that work for your skin.


----------

